# Going out today-2-24 09 Tue.



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm going to get the boat ready now. If you want to get out in the bay trying for grouper trolling, redfish for the freezer, sheepshead because I have yet to get one on fiddler or anything else that comes along, check out the pass maybe hit some close in spots if the weather is good and just messing around for a while give me an EMAIL (or call me if you have my number already) as I will get it on my phone and call you back. I won't be too far from any boat ramp so if you want to join in a little while just give a shout and we can meet up somewhere. Nothing too serious just looking for freezer meet. It's a free trip, bring your gear and go fish.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave,

I had thought about playing hookie and calling you yesterday to get out today. But I decided against it for what ever reason. Good luck.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Tomorrow will be good too a little warmer same conditions. It'll take about an hour to get on the water with gas and bait loading the boat and what not so get on outta there and you can use my gear I'll meet you at the ramp. It's tuesday, last chance for the week, lets roll.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Let me see what I can pull off.Want to roll over into the water tomorrow.??????????????


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Heck yea when do you want to go? The seas are picking up a little tomorrow but I think its swell more than chop. Let me know this evening and I'll get my tanks filled.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

dang it was my birthday today haha i wanted to get on the water but went bass fishing instead...wish i would have looked on here first haha


----------

